# [Wet Thumb Forum]-A spiral ascent



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

This is the first photo I've taken of the stone arrangement on the left side of my 150. The planting still needs a bit of work.








The three stones are all fairly long and pointed, with the grain of the rock running along the length of each stone. The stones are arranged so that -- starting in the front and working counter-clockwise -- the first stone is almost lying down and points toward the front right corner of the tank, the second stone stands up a little more and points to the back right and the third (largest) stone stands almost vertical and points toward the back left. In all it makes a sort of rising spiral. The nice thing about this arrangement is that it can be viewed from a lot of different angles and still present an interesting composition.

I collected the last stone yesterday, so it still needs a little time to get a mature patina. The other stones have been there for a while.

In December when I was last collecting stones I tried hauling a large rock off the side of the hill. After a couple steps I slipped and dropped the stone. The stone fell on the back of my left hand and broke the ring finger. When I went back there yesterday I found that damned rock and brought it down. It's very cool looking but too big for any aquarium I own or ever expect to own. It's probably destined to be a garden ornament, though right now it looks pretty cool standing in the hallway.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

This is the first photo I've taken of the stone arrangement on the left side of my 150. The planting still needs a bit of work.








The three stones are all fairly long and pointed, with the grain of the rock running along the length of each stone. The stones are arranged so that -- starting in the front and working counter-clockwise -- the first stone is almost lying down and points toward the front right corner of the tank, the second stone stands up a little more and points to the back right and the third (largest) stone stands almost vertical and points toward the back left. In all it makes a sort of rising spiral. The nice thing about this arrangement is that it can be viewed from a lot of different angles and still present an interesting composition.

I collected the last stone yesterday, so it still needs a little time to get a mature patina. The other stones have been there for a while.

In December when I was last collecting stones I tried hauling a large rock off the side of the hill. After a couple steps I slipped and dropped the stone. The stone fell on the back of my left hand and broke the ring finger. When I went back there yesterday I found that damned rock and brought it down. It's very cool looking but too big for any aquarium I own or ever expect to own. It's probably destined to be a garden ornament, though right now it looks pretty cool standing in the hallway.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

Very nice idea and arangement.. The first thing I thought when I saw the tank was - "What a nice spiral stair"








It would be nice to see the whole tank.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Izac,

Thanks. The whole tank isn't really ready to shoot yet. But here's a teaser
















The picture is taken looking at an angle across the middle of the tank. There's about a little more than a foot between the large stone in the foreground and the plants behind it. That's why the plants in back are a bit out of focus.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I really like it Roger. You always show us some great stuff. Very inspiring.

Now don't go walking down the hallway at night to hit the bathroom and break your foot on that rock.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------

